# Sermorelin ace is that mod grf 1-29



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.tashpeptide.com/en/medic/hot_products_detail.aspx?Id=2004

or is it cjc 1295

http://www.tashpeptide.com/en/medic/hot_products_detail.aspx?Id=2004

a bit confused guys


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I THINK sermorelin is like CJC but faster acting. Thats what i have read but will wait for the Peptide guru's (StephenC) to come along.

I was advised againt sermorelin because it raised progesterone too much.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Peptide guru my balls Kieran ya fvckin maniac, you'll get me lynched by the clever buggers :lol:

Sermorelin is the fastest acting afaik of the ghrh and yes can cause progesterone issues but so can any type of gh.

From what research I've done I can't see any reason not use mod grf when it is do readily available, effective and cheap.

I plan to experiment the he'll out of every peptide I can find after this show though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So can sermorelin be used instead of cjc then Stephen, im getting conflicting opinions on this. I have 15mg of sermorelin that needs using untill i buy some cjc so might do a ghrp/sermorelin blast :laugh:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So can sermorelin be used instead of cjc then Stephen, im getting conflicting opinions on this. I have 15mg of sermorelin that needs using untill i buy some cjc so might do a ghrp/sermorelin blast :laugh:


Yes it can, only glanced over the info though as I've not used it or planning to right now so I'm not clued up on dosing, timings etc

if your struggling after searching gimme a shout though and I'll make something up :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Yes it can, only glanced over the info though as I've not used it or planning to right now so I'm not clued up on dosing, timings etc
> 
> your struggling after searching gimme a shout though and I'll make something up :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well ill be guinea pig anyway. Need to pick your brains about doing a blast with it, might aswell as it wants using.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

has anyone order from there before ?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well ill be guinea pig anyway. Need to pick your brains about doing a blast with it, might aswell as it wants using.


Sorry mate, all guinea pigging is now done secretly in house in the Team Weeman clinical labs under double blind (gimp masked) placebo conditions to allow us to pull it off as hard work when it goes right and keep schtum when it goes wrong :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Sorry mate, all guinea pigging is now done secretly in house in the Team Weeman clinical labs under double blind (gimp masked) placebo conditions to allow us to pull it off as hard work when it goes right and keep schtum when it goes wrong :lol:


Application form please.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Application form please.


no such form exists, the access into Team Weeman is more secretive than the stigs identity.... Although I have heard it whispered in certain circles that if you employ Weeman for his physique improvement services it allows access at infantry level:tongue:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> no such form exists, the access into Team Weeman is more secretive than the stigs identity.... Although I have heard it whispered in certain circles that if you employ Weeman for his physique improvement services it allows access at infantry level:tongue:


 :lol: :lol:

How do you progress through the ranks, im assuming there is a minimum ammount of muscle required, and must be able to endure plenty of wierd and wonderful things in fcuked up sexual situations?

Im game :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> How do you progress through the ranks, im assuming there is a minimum ammount of muscle required, and must be able to endure plenty of wierd and wonderful things in fcuked up sexual situations?
> 
> Im game :thumb:


thats about the cut of it yes


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

weeman said:


> thats about the cut of it yes


LOL, I'll dig out my UPVC costume, grab my eight ball and will be there within the hour :thumb:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Sermorelin:

Just been doing a bit of digging and it seems that to make Sermorelin effective you should dose 100mcg with your ghrp shot and then dose the sermorelin again 8-10 minutes later as it will have already degraded in that time.

Post cheques for info and thanks to Team Weeman HQ and i'll get my cut on wages day :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Sermorelin:
> 
> Just been doing a bit of digging and it seems that to make Sermorelin effective you should dose 100mcg with your ghrp shot and then dose the sermorelin again 8-10 minutes later as it will have already degraded in that time.
> 
> Post cheques for info and thanks to Team Weeman HQ and i'll get my cut on wages day :lol:


Interesting. Is it going to make that much difference if just jabbing the sermorelin once with the ghrp as apposed to jabbing it with, then again 10 minutes after. Wouldnt be convenient for me thats all.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Interesting. Is it going to make that much difference if just jabbing the sermorelin once with the ghrp as apposed to jabbing it with, then again 10 minutes after. Wouldnt be convenient for me thats all.


Due to the degredation time of the peptide in your body compared to the ghrp I think it would definetly lessen the synergistic effect we are after.

Tangible results, no idea, never used it for this very reason


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Due to the degredation time of the peptide in your body compared to the ghrp I think it would definetly lessen the synergistic effect we are after.
> 
> Tangible results, no idea, never used it for this very reason


Ok well going to just do a little blast to get rid of it then CJC it is. Thanks mate.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Ok well going to just do a little blast to get rid of it then *CJC it is*. Thanks mate.


I assume you mean modified growth factor 1-29:whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> I assume you mean modified growth factor 1-29:whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

should you put both of these in the same shot?


----------



## xtical (Jun 8, 2011)

StephenC said:


> Sermorelin:
> 
> Just been doing a bit of digging and it seems that to make Sermorelin effective you should dose 100mcg with your ghrp shot and then dose the sermorelin again 8-10 minutes later as it will have already degraded in that time.


Recently "Digging" using my DAT-shovel I found that 250mcg with your 100mcg dose of GHRP-x, then another 250mcg of Sermorelin -10mins later does the tick.


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

Semorelin is a modified GHRH but structually different from tetra substituted mod 1-29 GRF (usually called CJC wo DAC in these 'er parts). it's shorter acting than MOD GRF, while not ideal it can be used in place MOD GRF.


----------



## xtical (Jun 8, 2011)

PharmaSay said:


> Semorelin is a modified GHRH but structually different from tetra substituted mod 1-29 GRF (usually called CJC wo DAC in these 'er parts). it's shorter acting than MOD GRF, while not ideal it can be used in place MOD GRF.


The diagram isn't mine but I found it useful...

Yes in, "these 'er parts" they use the term CJC, but occording this this they should not as it has extra lysine, and something else. Thus making it a "unstable peptide chain"

Like they say over at DAT's again and again, "*CJC-1295 w/o DAC is not Mod GRF(1-29)*."

I've seen 2 places that offer the MOD and it was too rich for me, thus I've gone for the 1295 W/O for when my short acting Sermorelin is used up.


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

I would presume that cjc w/o dac doesnt actually get made in any large amounts, MOD GRF is just called CJC W/O due to demand and large scale confusion. I mean why would you bother to make it for people who dont even understand the diffence? i wouldnt


----------



## risingup2010 (Aug 19, 2011)

It seems TASH peptides has make CJC cheaper, i like that, lol


----------

